# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Jett

## Perdita

Home and Away teenager Jett James will leave Marilyn Chambers and John Palmer heartbroken when he has second thoughts about being adopted.

Jett (Will McDonald) delighted the newlyweds when he announced that he wanted them to adopt him during a moving speech at their wedding reception.

However, Jett will suddenly have doubts about being adopted into the Palmer family, and when Marilyn buys him a skateboard to welcome him into the fold, it is clear something is very wrong.

John later finds Jett sitting on a bench dedicated to his former wife Gina, who died on the day they were supposed to adopt Jett last year. 

Will McDonald as Jett James in Home and Away
Â© Channel 5
Will McDonald as Jett James

With their appointment in court looming, John desperately tries to persuade Jett that the adoption is for the best, but Jett refuses to get in the car. 

Shane Withington, who plays John, said to TV Week: "Things don't go very smoothly - they never do in Summer Bay.

"It is the place where troubled kids come to find themselves and get sorted out - or not sorted out."

----------

Dazzle (15-10-2014), tammyy2j (13-10-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought John and Gina had already adopted him so John is his legal guardian father

----------


## Perdita

I thought that too but maybe Gina died before the adoption was finalised???

----------


## TaintedLove

> I thought John and Gina had already adopted him so John is his legal guardian father


Gina, John and Jett were on their way to complete the adoption when Gina suffered a brain aneurysm and died. After the funeral, John tried to restart the adoption process but he was turned down because of his age and his health. John was allowed to foster Jett, but not allowed to adopt him.
Now that John and Marilyn are married, I think Jett is scared that something will happen to Marilyn or John on the way to getting adopted like last time. In Jetts mind he probably thats that he`s a jinx or something and doesn`t want anything to happen to either John or Marilyn.

----------

Dazzle (15-10-2014), lizann (15-10-2014), tammyy2j (15-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Talking about John, has anyone else noticed that they seem to have whitewashed his son, Trey, out of existence.  Trey was a school bully character back when Nicole was around and he had a bully of a father - John.  Trey left the bay to go to juvie (I think) after he planted a bomb on the school bus.  John became a regular character a bit later, and has been redeemed since those early days.  I think his character changed because he felt so guilty about his part in how Trey turned out.

I find it very odd that Trey's never mentioned, especially when talking about John's children.  John may have disowned his son, but that doesn't mean he doesn't think about him a lot and wouldn't talk to Marilyn about him occasionally.

----------

Perdita (15-10-2014), TaintedLove (15-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Usually in soapland if you have not seen a character for a long time and he/she gets talked about, they are coming back ...

----------

Dazzle (15-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Usually in soapland if you have not seen a character for a long time and he/she gets talked about, they are coming back ...


But John even mentioned Xavier (his stepson for about 5 minutes) recently, and he's not coming back either.  I'm sure the writers want us to forget Trey's existence.

----------


## Perdita

Characters that have left very rarely ever get mentioned again .. like Bev in Corrie ... a lot of viewers might not remember her, especially if they started watching Corrie after her departure  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (15-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Characters that have left very rarely ever get mentioned again .. like Bev in Corrie ... a lot of viewers might not remember her, especially if they started watching Corrie after her departure


True  :Smile: 

I really like the little family of John, Marilyn and Jett.  They work so well together and feel like the old H&A that I used to love (rather than the Braxton show it's become in recent years).

----------

Perdita (15-10-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Talking about John, has anyone else noticed that they seem to have whitewashed his son, Trey, out of existence.  Trey was a school bully character back when Nicole was around and he had a bully of a father - John.  Trey left the bay to go to juvie (I think) after he planted a bomb on the school bus.  John became a regular character a bit later, and has been redeemed since those early days.  I think his character changed because he felt so guilty about his part in how Trey turned out.
> 
> I find it very odd that Trey's never mentioned, especially when talking about John's children.  John may have disowned his son, but that doesn't mean he doesn't think about him a lot and wouldn't talk to Marilyn about him occasionally.


That's when I started watching H&A again after many years. I remember  John when he first arrived and I remember thinking at the time what a nasty bigot he was. Good memory Dazzle.
It seems any character on H&A can be whitewashed no mater how mean or bigoted. Looks like they`re getting the whitewash out again for Andy. No amount of whitewash can ever make me like Andy Barrett. I will always think of him as the reason Casey died.
 :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (15-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> It seems any character on H&A can be whitewashed no mater how mean or bigoted. Looks like they`re getting the whitewash out again for Andy. No amount of whitewash can ever make me like Andy Barrett. I will always think of him as the reason Casey died.


Yes, Andy's definitely getting the treatment, just as Heath did (who also dealt drugs when he first came to the bay).  I don't mind with John as he's such a good actor and can pull it off plausibly, but I object to the writers erasing his son from existence!

----------


## tammyy2j

Trey was John's step son but yes he isn't mentioned now anymore

----------

Dazzle (15-10-2014), treacle102 (22-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Trey was John's step son but yes he isn't mentioned now anymore


Thanks Tammy, his exclusion from John's life makes much more sense now.  :Smile: 

That'll teach me to do some research before I go on a rant!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Thanks Tammy, his exclusion from John's life makes much more sense now. 
> 
> That'll teach me to do some research before I go on a rant!


But John is still in contact with Gina's son Xavier and while Trey was a baddie if I remember he was still his step son

----------


## Dazzle

> But John is still in contact with Gina's son Xavier and while Trey was a baddie if I remember he was still his step son


Plus John felt very guilty about the way Trey turned out (if I remember correctly  :Embarrassment: ) so you'd think he'd want to make amends and not just pretend that he didn't exist.

----------


## lizann

i really like jett especially his relationship with john he is the only young character i like

----------

Dazzle (15-10-2014), TaintedLove (16-10-2014), tammyy2j (16-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

he could be leaving off to the navy

----------


## Perdita

It is being rumoured on another forum that Jett will return with cancer and a new girlfriend   :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (02-10-2015), Pantherboy (03-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> It is being rumoured on another forum that Jett will return with cancer and a new girlfriend


I'd like to see Jett return but I hope he wouldn't be seriously ill.  :Sad: 

If they do give him an illness, I hope it's not cancer.  Yet another young person suffering from cancer in Summer Bay would be silly.

----------

Pantherboy (03-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Maybe the issue of the enviromental pollution that Belle and Aden were going to expose is going to resurface if so many in Summer Bay get ill with cancer?

----------

Dazzle (02-10-2015), Pantherboy (03-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Maybe the issue of the enviromental pollution that Belle and Aden were going to expose is going to resurface if so many in Summer Bay get ill with cancer?


Yes, I always think about that when yet another resident develops cancer.  It'd be good to see it referenced again.

----------

Pantherboy (03-10-2015), Perdita (02-10-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

Thanks for the info on Jett Perdita. It will be good to see him back (hopefully long term). I found a picture of him filming with the new girl, that someone had posted online, but unfortunately I haven't been able to copy it to here. She has long brownish hair & is wearing a blue hat & has glasses - I think her name is Skye. I hope the rumour about Jett having cancer isn't true!

----------

Dazzle (03-10-2015), Perdita (03-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Perdita

> Thanks for the info on Jett Perdita. It will be good to see him back (hopefully long term). I found a picture of him filming with the new girl, that someone had posted online, but unfortunately I haven't been able to copy it to here. She has long brownish hair & is wearing a blue hat & has glasses - I think her name is Skye. I hope the rumour about Jett having cancer isn't true!


That was the name I have seen too .. Skye seems to be the girlÂ´s name

----------

Dazzle (03-10-2015), Pantherboy (03-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I've found some photos of Jett and a new girl on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/28009302553...039071/?type=3

I wonder if his return is only temporary?

----------

Pantherboy (03-10-2015), Perdita (04-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't want Jett to die, poor John after Gina and poor Maz after Byron

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2015), Pantherboy (05-10-2015), Perdita (05-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Apparently he returns wearing Army uniform ...

----------

hward (05-11-2018), Pantherboy (03-11-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's Marilyn Chambers and John Palmer get a big blast from the past in new storyline
Who's back?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...s-return-2019/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has brought back the character of Jett James for the first time in two years.

Will McDonald has reprised his role as Jett for another stint and returned to screens in today's Australian episode (March 12).

Fans will remember that Jett was a show regular between 2012 and 2015, when he was fostered by Marilyn Chambers (Emily Symons) and John Palmer (Shane Withington).

The show's latest episode on Channel 7 saw Marilyn spend most of the day distracted by Alf Stewart's romance troubles, as he struggled to communicate his confused feelings for his first wife Martha.

Marilyn was pleased when she helped the pair to get back on track, but it seemed that a drama of her own could be on the horizon when Jett returned out of the blue.

Jett surprised Marilyn and John at the Diner, leaving them delighted to see him again.

Although Jett's reappearance came as a pleasant surprise, upcoming episodes will see Marilyn and John wonder if there's a bigger reason behind his unexpected arrival. Could he be hiding something?

Following his departure as a regular in July 2015, Jett returned for guest appearances in November 2015 and May 2017.

Home and Away fans in the UK will see his latest return scenes on April 5 on Channel 5.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------

hward (13-03-2019), Perdita (13-03-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's John Palmer hears surprising news from returning character
Will Marilyn react badly?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...tt-james-news/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has revealed the real reason for Jett James's surprise return â and it's left John Palmer feeling troubled.

Wednesday's episode (March 13) on Channel 7 in Australia explored the aftermath of Jett's unexpected reappearance in Summer Bay following a two-year absence.

Jett has been training in the army and his former foster parents John (Shane Withington) and Marilyn (Emily Symons) were delighted to have an opportunity to catch up with him again.

While John speculated that Jett could have a hidden agenda for being back â especially without any warning â Marilyn encouraged her husband not to be so suspicious.

It was John who proved to be bang on the money with this one, as Jett later confided in him about how he's due out in Afghanistan imminently and wanted to see his loved ones before leaving.

Jett's unit is being deployed on a six-month tour â news that would undoubtedly leave Marilyn worried for his safety.

Marilyn had already appeared rattled by too much army talk after Jett returned, so how will he and John break the big news to her?

Will McDonald has reprised his role as Jett, who was previously a show regular between 2012 and 2015.

Following his departure, Jett returned for guest appearances in November 2015 and May 2017.

Home and Away fans in the UK will see his latest return scenes on April 5 on Channel 5.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's Jett James receives life-changing news at the hospital
The big scenes aired on Australian screens today.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...changing-news/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away teen Jett James has been told that he'll never walk again, marking the beginning of a big new storyline.

Jett received the upsetting news in the show's latest Australian episode (April 18), which saw him return to Summer Bay after being critically injured in Afghanistan.

The soldier was caught up in an explosion at his army base and was later flown to a hospital in Germany for treatment.

Thursday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia saw Jett (Will McDonald) brought back to the Bay, where further tests were conducted to help determine what the future holds for him.

As Marilyn Chambers (Emily Symons) and John Palmer (Shane Withington) waited anxiously at Jett's hospital bedside for updates, it was left to Tori Morgan to share the bad news that he has a serious spinal injury.

Tori confirmed that the damage is permanent and Jett will never walk again, much to the shock of John and Marilyn.

In heartbreaking scenes, Jett immediately went into denial and lied that he could feel his feet â but Tori was quickly able to determine that he wasn't telling the truth.

Jett's storyline is expected to continue over the coming weeks, with Tori initially advising John and Marilyn that it may take him some time to accept his new reality.

Home and Away fans in the UK will see Jett receive the news on Thursday, May 9, when these scenes air on Channel 5.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------

hward (19-04-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away reveals new ordeal for Jett James after explosion horror
He faces an official interview over what happened in Afghanistan.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ion-interview/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away is lining up more turmoil for Jett James, as he faces an official interview over the deaths of his fellow soldiers in Afghanistan.

Jett (Will McDonald) will be visited by representatives from the army, who are determined to get answers over the explosion that changed his life forever.

A new trailer on air in Australia has given fans their first look at the storyline, as Jett confides in his foster parents John Palmer (Shane Withington) and Marilyn Chambers (Emily Symons) about what's expected of him.

Jett explains that the incident in Afghanistan is under official investigation and he needs to be questioned as soon as possible.

Concerned over the implications, John pointedly asks: "Well they don't think you've done anything wrong?"

Jett is visibly nervous as he faces the interview â could there be any basis to John's fears that he might bear some responsibility for what happened that day? Could there have been negligence at play?

Recent scenes on air in Australia have seen Jett receive the news that he'll never walk again after the injuries he sustained in the explosion abroad.

The same incident also killed some of Jett's fellow soldiers, leaving John and Marilyn horrified by the realisation of how close they came to losing him.

Although Jett initially went into denial following the bad news about his injuries, more recent scenes in Australia have seen him start to adjust to his new reality â including making positive progress with learning to use a wheelchair. But could the upcoming interview prove to be another setback?

Home and Away airs the interview scenes next week in Australia and late May in the UK.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's Jett James faces a sad new struggle after tragic explosion abroad
He's trying to get his life back on track.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-new-struggle/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace episodes of Home and Away, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has started airing a survivor's guilt storyline for Jett James in the show's latest Australian episodes.

Jett (Will McDonald) was recently caught up in an explosion while serving for the army in Afghanistan. The blast left him with a permanent spinal injury and killed some of his fellow soldiers.

Episodes airing in Australia this week have seen Jett cleared of any wrongdoing over the incident.

The teen had initially feared he could be accused of negligence when official investigators wanted to speak to him about what had happened.

Although Jett's foster parents John Palmer (Shane Withington) and Marilyn Chambers (Emily Symons) hoped this would be a relief for him, the opposite was true as he revealed the depths of his despair â admitting that he wishes he was the one who'd died.

John and Marilyn were devastated to see Jett in such a dark place, but help was fortunately at hand thanks to a newly-returned Robbo.

As Robbo has also been in Afghanistan as part of his police work â and has dealt with terrible losses due to his past family tragedy â he was able to build up a rapport with Jett in a heart-to-heart.

When Robbo advised that burying his feelings would get him nowhere and it was best to open up, Jett finally reached a positive turning point by contacting the army chaplain to discuss his survivor's guilt. 

With so much support around him and so much to look forward to as he rebuilds his life, will Jett start to see a way forward?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Tuesday, June 4 on Channel 5.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------

